# May POTM



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

It's time to start sending in pictures again! Just like last time, the submission can be of any fish that you own, and it must be taken by you. No editing outside of exposure please. Due to slight confusion last time, *all entries must be PMed to me*! Emailed entries will not be entered!

Submissions will be do on Sunday, May 27th at Midnight. Good luck!


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

sent mine


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Got it! Still plenty of spots open.


----------



## snakemansnakes (Nov 7, 2011)

Sent mine.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

sent one , too


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I've been busy with life lately, but I might have to get in on this one.


----------



## DrMiller357 (Apr 1, 2011)

when does the voting start :smile:


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

When he gets enough entries hopefully soon.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

We still need more, so submit those entries!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ill get one in tonight for both


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Come on people, we still need more entries! I know you all have amazing fish, just take some pictures!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

are there any prizes?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i wonder why there just "HAS TO BE" a prize for folks to enter...


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

there doesnt have to be, just asking.

does seem to motivate people into doing it more though :-(

ive entered prize or no prize


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have sponsored a couple of the contests but just can't afford to do it all of the time...it would be nice if more than just a couple of us stepped up and donated some kind of prize...


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hmm. I would Donate a prize but honestly I don't have anything valuable, just ramshorn and leopard ramshorn snails


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Funlad, did I send in my pic?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

At this point, we FINALLY have enough pictures for this contest to get started, but it took so long that we'll label it as June POTM. I'll write up a contest by Saturday Night after finals end for me.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

And yes Betta Man, I've got your entries.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

great, can't wait. I like to see pics of other people's tanks and fish.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i know its not much but my money is all being spent on my car right now but
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Aquariu...894?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c3b284ae

any1 like this for the TOTM prize?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that'll work..it doesn't have to be anything costly or fancy...
thank's cossie..


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

haha no problem, just will need to know the winners adress cus ill use that as my adress instead of getting it sent to the uk aha


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

Prize or not, I just wanna win for bragging rights


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Me too. I wanna win bragging rights


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I know it's not fishy, but I could offer $15 worth of Mary Kay products to the POTM winner


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am gonna win this one.......
that's ok tori....i don't think you have anything that will make me pretty...lol
i think the ladies will really enjoy that...


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> I know it's not fishy, but I could offer $15 worth of Mary Kay products to the POTM winner


 awesome


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

The mary kay is always a good way to get on your mom's good side...


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> I know it's not fishy, but I could offer $15 worth of Mary Kay products to the POTM winner


i am not even going to ask what tha is


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

OMG like no way I totally want that gift card! 
Ok after saying that I don't want to know what they sell. 
Not as interested in prizes I'm waiting for voting I always take the lead on the 1st and 2nd day then everyone just stops voting for me and I come in like 3rd but oh well.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

cossie said:


> i am not even going to ask what tha is



Its womans products, like lotion, make up removers, etc...


----------



## DrMiller357 (Apr 1, 2011)

Are we there yet?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

giggitygiggity said:


> Its womans products, like lotion, make up removers, etc...


Hey, hey now... we also carry men's or gender-neutral as well.  
Ask lohachata, he ordered Extra Emmolient Night Cream, it's a great moisturizer for people that get really dry hands (from working in water all the time, as another member on here pointed out).


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey, I have an idea. Why don't we ask big businesses like foster and smith or marineland or some company if they want to donate a prize and in return, get advertisements. I know with cbs, or something, they have sponsors and say something like "this program is brought to you by budlight. Makers of the world's finest beer.) (not that I know, I'm just making that part up.)


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

well.....before we get ahead of ourselves, perhaps we can get this POTM voting started before we are in the NEXT month


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah Funlad! quit chasing ladies and get to work!


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

Betta man said:


> Hey, I have an idea. Why don't we ask big businesses like foster and smith or marineland or some company if they want to donate a prize and in return, get advertisements. I know with cbs, or something, they have sponsors and say something like "this program is brought to you by budlight. Makers of the world's finest beer.) (not that I know, I'm just making that part up.)





PuterChickFL said:


> well.....before we get ahead of ourselves, perhaps we can get this POTM voting started before we are in the NEXT month


This is true.


Companies aren't going to put out products if nobody is going to see them, and with how slow POTM has been moving these past few months, I don't see that happening.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

:lol: I'm still waiting for a few more TOTM entries! This is the new June contest, so there isn't as much of a rush.


----------

